

How to curate links (bookmarks on steroids) - porker

It's 2013 and we've a great thread on reducing Chrome's memory usage for users with dozens of tabs. Using browser extensions that can bookmark pages and remember your scroll position.<p>Seems everything else has progressed, but managing collections of hypertext links you want to curate, share collections, and - most importantly - share between your own computers and browsers, is still an unsolved problem.<p>Really? You're smart guys, how come the best we've had is Delicious (shoot me please), Magnolia (bye bye backups) and Pinboard (no demo, the feature's page is limited, and hasn't responded to emails).<p>1. How do you solve link/content/anything web-data curation?
2. Does anyone care about curated collections, or is 'post today, gone tomorrow' taken over the whole online mentality, not just social media sites?
======
xr4tiii
That is why We built linkies.com. Currently in private beta. It organizes your
links/posts based on the hashtags you use while posting. You can also make
groups of hashtags into what we call grashtags. You can also subscribe to
other peoples posts based on you interest to create a custom news feed of
things you care about. Let me know if you want early access. I'll hook you up.

